# Did Paul Make it to Spain? Why or Why Not.



## N. Eshelman

I am wondering your thoughts on whether Paul made it all the way to Spain on his 4th missionary journey? (Romans 15: 24, 28)


----------



## kvanlaan

Pardon my ignorance, but is there not some evidence that that's where he started from in the first place? If so, then the question is: did he eventually go home? 

Sure, that makes sense.


----------



## py3ak

If you have Lenski on Hebrews, I remember him giving a pretty convincing argument that Paul did make it to Spain; but I don't have the book to hand anymore to give you a synopsis.


----------



## SolaScriptura

Yes, I believe he did. 

The reason - we have the uniform testimony of the early church. And that is no little thing. My question would be - what evidence do you have that negates the testimony of the Church?


----------



## kvanlaan

But is the testimony of the church interwoven with the 'traditions' of the RCC? Or is this independent of it? (Asking out of ignorance here).


----------



## au5t1n

He said "testimony of the _early_ church." The RCC - whatever they may claim - did not exist.


----------



## kvanlaan

> He said "testimony of the early church." The RCC - whatever they may claim - did not exist.



Fair enough, but it seems that both the RC and EO have traditions of saints from the early church that I don't recall from any reading outside of their particular writings, Bible or otherwise.


----------



## au5t1n

kvanlaan said:


> He said "testimony of the early church." The RCC - whatever they may claim - did not exist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fair enough, but it seems that both the RC and EO have traditions of saints from the early church that I don't recall from any reading outside of their particular writings, Bible or otherwise.
Click to expand...

 
I believe SolaScriptura is referring to the writings of the ante-Nicene church fathers, not to RC or EO traditions.


----------

